# Grease for Auger Box - Toro 521



## Tal Egas (Sep 23, 2018)

The new gear is now on its way so I can put the gear box together.

Then it hit me, where the heck do I get grease from? It seems the service manual talks about a "Lubriplate MAG-1" specialty grease for the this (and a bunch other) Toro models. I found a single place online where they can sell one cartridge instead of a 10 pack. 

Still, anyone has any info on what other brand/type is the same as the one Toro specifies? And yes, I have tried every search I can think of in Google and other search engines.. no luck. I did find some "amsoil" brad grease but it talked about "off road" and more automotive related.

it is always good to know there are alternatives.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I found a 14oz cartridge at one of the local auto parts stores, can't remember which. I then transferred some of it to a plastic 150ml syringe (ordered online), and used the syringe to final fill the auger case thru the plug opening. Works well.


----------



## Tal Egas (Sep 23, 2018)

paulm12 said:


> I found a 14oz cartridge at one of the local auto parts stores, can't remember which. I then transferred some of it to a plastic 150ml syringe (ordered online), and used the syringe to final fill the auger case thru the plug opening. Works well.


Interesting! 
i'll go around the auto parts stores here and see if they have any of that lubriplate mag-1 grease and thank you for the tip to use a syringe. I was wondering if I should put all grease before assembling the case or if I should find something to fill it up with through that hole.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I filled around all the internals as best I could before assembly (using the syringe), then the rest with the syringe thru the opening after closing. If you use the syringe throughout, you can track how much you use. The manual has the amount specified.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I put a Needle Type Tip on my greasegun for that kind of Application, Available at Parts Stores.


----------



## Tal Egas (Sep 23, 2018)

Well, never found any grease whatsoever. I event went to a small engine shop to ask what they would use and the reply was "if I ever need to open the gear box, I would just buy the whole assembly. Cheaper that way for the customer".

Kept jumping from one snowblower store to the next until a guy from the service center of one of those told me to use liquid grease (NLGI 00) instead.

I wonder if I should do that or not.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I recently put together a list of #00 grease sources. That first one is #0 but the rest are NGLI #00 This isn't everyone out there just want I found when I had some time to search. Anyone with additional sources please PM me.
You should also be able to find it at most small engine or lawn and garden dealers with repair shops.

John Deere	AN102562	14oz tube $5.72	Amazon
NLGI Grade 0

Oregon 4049H 32oz $18.30	Amazon

Prime line SME 706612	32oz $13.49	NAPA

“ PRI 7-06612	32oz O’Reilly

Stens 770-123 32oz $17.72	Amazon

Super S SUS 111 32oz $4.99	Tractor Supply


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

This no. 1 grease is specified in a bunch of gearboxes and will suit your needs just fine. It is available ordered from your local NAPA in 16oz. tub.


https://www.lubriplate.com/Lubriplate/files/90/903854e7-2cf1-4ba2-ad41-9a93fe76947f.pdf


----------



## bce77 (Oct 9, 2018)

I have a Toro 724 and the MAG-1 grease is available at Amazon. I think ebay also carries it. But, $20 for a 14 oz. tube is expensive. I'm still trying to decide whether to use the grease specified by Toro, or go with 80/90 gear lube.


https://www.amazon.com/Lubriplate-Polymer-Extreme-Pressure-Cartridge/dp/B07H5T56MD/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1539028753&sr=8-4&keywords=low+temperature+mag+1+grease


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

bradeaton said:


> I have a Toro 724 and the MAG-1 grease is available at Amazon. I think ebay also carries it. But, $20 for a 14 oz. tube is expensive. I'm still trying to decide whether to use the grease specified by Toro, or go with 80/90 gear lube.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Lubriplate-P...&sr=8-4&keywords=low+temperature+mag+1+grease


The seals on your gearbox better be in really good shape or that gear oil won't stay in it long."00" grease would be a much better choice.The seals on my old Toro 521 were so bad even the "00" wouldn't stay in it.I went to a synthetic number 1 grease on that.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

bradeaton said:


> I have a Toro 724 and the MAG-1 grease is available at Amazon. I think ebay also carries it. But, $20 for a 14 oz. tube is expensive. I'm still trying to decide whether to use the grease specified by Toro, or go with 80/90 gear lube.



Factory fill is a NLGI No. 1 grease and would go with the above mentioned greases of that consistency. Gear oil? No.:sad2:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

a tube of john deere cornhead grease is only a few bucks! :wink2:


----------



## gellfex (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm a newb trying to follow this interesting discussion as I'm working on my old 524. The manuals (can't read the serial so can't determine which of 4 manuals is correct) say 90EP gear oil. Are you guys putting in grease instead of that specified oil because the seals are shot or for other reasons? Should I try the oil or just go to grease as per this thread?


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

gellfex said:


> I'm a newb trying to follow this interesting discussion as I'm working on my old 524. The manuals (can't read the serial so can't determine which of 4 manuals is correct) say 90EP gear oil. Are you guys putting in grease instead of that specified oil because the seals are shot or for other reasons? Should I try the oil or just go to grease as per this thread?



Just going by what the OP and the other person stated was factory fill for their Toro and that was #1 grease. If your model takes gear oil then use that.


----------



## KOBO (Jul 15, 2017)

This is where I got my Lubriplate MAG-1; 14.5oz tube, $20, shipping included.

https://www.amazon.com/Lubriplate-Polymer-Extreme-Pressure-Cartridge/dp/B07H5T56MD/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1543364978&sr=8-1&keywords=Lubriplate+MAG-1+Polymer+Extreme+Pressure+Grease+Cartridge+14.5+Ounce

K


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

gellfex said:


> I'm a newb trying to follow this interesting discussion as I'm working on my old 524. The manuals (can't read the serial so can't determine which of 4 manuals is correct) say 90EP gear oil. Are you guys putting in grease instead of that specified oil because the seals are shot or for other reasons? Should I try the oil or just go to grease as per this thread?




My oil leaked out after the last storm last year. I filled it with grease this Summer and I'm not looking back.


----------



## KOBO (Jul 15, 2017)

gellfex said:


> Are you guys putting in grease instead of that specified oil because the seals are shot or for other reasons? Should I try the oil or just go to grease as per this thread?



My mid/late 80's Toro 521's had Lubriplate grease in them so that is what I stick with. 

Swapping the oil for grease when it leaks out is not uncommon when the alternative is an expensiveness or involved repair job. IMHO, it is sure better to have something in there than nothing at all.

K


----------

